# Inexpensive Lighting



## Wildcat (Dec 2, 2012)

The path solar lights that go on sale each fall at many of our local stores cost about $1.50 each. They can be put outside to charge up during the day and be brought in for lighting at night should drastic things happen. Be sure to get the ones with the on and off swtiches or they will drive you crazy at bedtime.


----------



## Bob Huntress (Dec 17, 2012)

One thing that I am toying around with is the idea of a small windmill to power an automotive alternator to power a small battery bank of heavy duty auto batteries, then run a 12 volt circuit through a few key rooms that I could light with automotive lighting. There are 24v DC motors for cordless power tools, which if I could replace the 110v AC motors on several kitchen appliances, such as mixer, blender and perhaps a 12v or 24v commercially available coffee maker, it might be worth putting a slightly bigger windmill and a second circuit in the kitchen. This is still in my concept stage, but, it does sound workable. I have a friend that is an engineer, who shared several good windmill designs with me that could power a few alternators. There are plenty of low volt control switches and breakers for marine use.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Coupled with extremely cheap LED Christmas lighting, this is a very cost effective and efficient system!!!

Once those lights go on sale, the bargains are insane.


----------



## davebrik (Nov 18, 2012)

Wildcat said:


> The path solar lights that go on sale each fall at many of our local stores cost about $1.50 each. They can be put outside to charge up during the day and be brought in for lighting at night should drastic things happen. Be sure to get the ones with the on and off swtiches or they will drive you crazy at bedtime.


Thank you, Wildcat for good advice! There are many uses for these lights. I see such solar lights on the bicycle roads in the park. At the day it conserves the energy and at the evening it lights the road and indicates where is your bicycle pass. Very useful.


----------



## GregYohn (Jan 24, 2013)

The solar LED lights usually have small amperage batteries, and so replace the default ones. 
I used to leave them in a window sill to have them charge and turn on as night lights. 

Ha, they are bright in a dark bedroom.


----------

